# 2013 Audi Allroad vs. Audi Allroad 1999



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

http://www.quattroworld.com/2013-a4-allroad/driven-the-audi-allroad-quattro-returns/

It's a X post. It lays out the basics from C5 A6 to B8 A6. By the time I posted this the A6 C7 Allroad has already hit the other side of the pond.

Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2012-03-07_Motorshow_Geneva_4624.JPG

UK C7 Allroad brochure. Sorry no more 3rd row seat. http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/a6-allroad.pdf


----------

